# mike



## janemc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi 
Just to let you know my ferret has been diagnosed with heart disease. We are giving him medication at the moment and seeing how he goes


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aw im sorry to hear that. good luck!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

had to edit due to forum rules .


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

FourFerrets said:


> Some people on here have a ferret/ferrets with heart disease.
> 
> Ferrets Forum


You're not allowed to advertise other animal forums on here.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

That'll teach me to not read the rules! shall delete if i can. sorry


----------

